
'Sully' Sullenberger struggled with Boeing 737 MAX during flight simulation - jchanimal
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/19/politics/chesley-sullenberger-boeing-737-max-scenario/index.html
======
supermanfan
For those unfamiliar, Sully never flew again after the ditching because of
"sleep disturbances." His co-pilot did continue flying airlines.

Some pilots were able to successfully do a 180 in a commercial sim and land
the plane at the airport.

But the fact that nobody died was celebrated at the time, since a lot of
people thought the USA had lost its ability to do anything right after the
2008 recession.

Sully is an important spokesman since he's not affiliated or beholden to any
company now.

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
> Some pilots were able to successfully do a 180 in a commercial sim and land
> the plane at the airport.

comparisons like this seem entirely wrong.

Just because "some" pilots were able to do a 180 back to LGA doesn't mean that
it was the best option at the time given all variables.

There's so many variables you can't account for in a simulator.

At this point I can't imagine there's any ATPL-certified pilot who isn't
familiar with US1549. Some pilots have some small knowledge. Some pilots have
extensively studied that flight. Most are somewhere in-between. All are going
to be prone to choose more risky scenarios because there is no actual jeopardy
to their life in the flight simulator.

In addition to all that, we've had over a decade to study and dissect US1549.
Sully had seconds, perhaps a minute, to decide on a course of action.

> For those unfamiliar, Sully never flew again after the ditching because of
> "sleep disturbances." His co-pilot did continue flying airlines.

That's surprising, and very sad, considering how well things turned out.

~~~
DuskStar
Wasn't the 180-and-return only possible if the pilot began the turn within
something stupid like 10 seconds, and even then only if there was still
partial thrust being produced?

------
salawat
Regardless of any controversy, or hindsight badgering, one really can't look
at Sullenberger and accuse him of not being a demonstrated exemplar of a
sufficiently skilled pilot.

For those in the wings holding out hope that Boeing may be able to offload
their central role in these tragedies under the guise of "properly trained
pilots can recover this", this represents a significant blow to any attempt to
play that card.

Glad to see him weigh in on it. That's for sure.

